# Toro model 20622 mower



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know how to correctly install the blade belt on this mower. It has a spring loaded assembly. Or where I can find a free service manual online for this mower. 

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

All you need to do is remove the blade and the lower portion of the clutch by removing the large nut that attaches it to the engine crankshaft. Then remove the bolt holding the idler pulley on. The belt will slip off and the new belt installation is just the reverse of removal. You don't really have to remove the large nut from the crankshaft to do this, I just find it easier.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

I was attempting to replace both belts. I removed the idler pulley assembly and now while reassembling everything the idler pulley contacts the flywheel. Since the idler pulley assembly is spring loaded I assume the spring must be under tension when installed, but I do not know how much tension is required, to prevent the assembly from contacting the flywheel. 
Thanks.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Bryanser said:


> Does anyone know how to correctly install the blade belt on this mower. It has a spring loaded assembly. Or where I can find a free service manual online for this mower.
> 
> Thanks.


You can download a service manual here:

http://toro.com/index.html

Just click "homeowners parts" type in model number, then click on manuals.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bryanser said:


> I was attempting to replace both belts. I removed the idler pulley assembly and now while reassembling everything the idler pulley contacts the flywheel. Since the idler pulley assembly is spring loaded I assume the spring must be under tension when installed, but I do not know how much tension is required, to prevent the assembly from contacting the flywheel.
> Thanks.


The assembly contacts the clutch drum so as to stop the blade from turning when the clutch is disengaged. When the clutch is engaged the assembly pulls away from the drum and applies tension to the belt, to engage the blade drive.

If you removed the idler pulley bracket from the mower deck, then the spring tension on the assembly will have to be reset, otherwise it should still be alright.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Apparently the .pdf file is damaged and can not be opened. Would you please send it again?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you talking about pdf file I posted???


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

The PDF downloaded and opened fine for me.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Hank: Yes I am talking about the pdf file you posted.

I tried to download the file again and couldn't. Can you attach it as an email directly to me? [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bryanser said:


> Hank: Yes I am talking about the pdf file you posted.
> 
> I tried to download the file again and couldn't. Can you attach it as an email directly to me? [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Don't know why you can't view it. I sent the manual to your email address.


----------

